# Sticker shock!



## zgmt (9 mo ago)

Please help me understand how a bottle that is a couple of ounces demands a cost of $100+. How long is product like Certainty, Celsius, Image, etc. in these small quantities suppose to last for 8,000 sf?


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (Jan 14, 2022)

Very low amounts from what I've read. Just looked up the Celsius label for example and the yearly Max is .17 ounces for 1,000 sq feet so if you used the max recommended amount each year it would last over 7 years.


----------



## zgmt (9 mo ago)

@SouthernTiftuf, Ok, I'm seeing that now on these products.

I'm wondering if I can mix Celsius and Certainty together in my sprayer to kill two birds. Do you have any thoughts on doing that?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

certainty is a super very low dose herbicide. what do you mean its hard to make these last on 8k sq ft


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (Jan 14, 2022)

I haven't personally because I'm still pretty new to this but I have read that people do it. Here's a video from Ron Henry that shows him doing it and the results seemed to work out well!

https://youtu.be/0wxW3zXrvX8


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Celcius works great on many weeds other than sedges (for me anyway), but it is on the slow side (and sometimes takes a few apps to take care of business). But, it does seem gentle on the surrounding turf (Zoysia in my case).


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

zgmt said:


> @SouthernTiftuf, Ok, I'm seeing that now on these products. I would need to round up to my 8,000 new TifTuf yard installed in February.
> 
> I'm wondering if I can mix Celsius and Certainty together in my sprayer to kill two birds. Do you have any thoughts on doing that?


Yes, you can safely mix the two together I have done it many times with no issues. They do work slower than most other products but the hotter it is the faster they work and they do not have a temperature restriction like most other "fast" weed killers.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> zgmt said:
> 
> 
> > @SouthernTiftuf, Ok, I'm seeing that now on these products. I would need to round up to my 8,000 new TifTuf yard installed in February.
> ...


+1 on tank mixing working well with these two products.

As well, I always add some NIS to my mix when temps are below 85-90 or so. Celsius label states to do so for "maximum weed control" and it simply helps the weeds better absorb the solution


----------



## zgmt (9 mo ago)

littlehuman said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > zgmt said:
> ...


@littlehuman, what is NIS?


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

zgmt said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Non ionic surfactant.


----------

